# General Business Category > General Business Forum >  Permission to import and sell a product

## Wolf

Hi all,

I am planing to import a cosmetic product. I want to sell it to chain stores like Clicks.

This product is already approved by UK medical authorities for general counter sales. 

Now my questions:

Must this product be approved by any SA institution as well? If yes, where?
What kind of license must be optained that allows me to import and sell the product?

How would the import procedure look like? What are the costs involved?

Thank you for your help!

Wolfgang

----------


## SilverNodashi

I do want to think that it needs to be approved before it can be imported, but I don't quite know by whom, sorry

----------


## Wolf

What I found out by now is that the product doesn't have to be approved since it is not a medicin.

Does anyone know where I can look online for customs tariffs?

----------


## Vincent

Before you bring in this product, have you got it listed with the retailers you want to sell to. Clicks, Dis-Chem, etc won't order otherwise. Besides trying to do it yourself, there are agencies that will list and merchandise for you.

You can get a copy of the latest tariffs *here* (hope it's the one you want)

----------


## Wolf

Hi Vincent,

Thank you for the link.
The product is not listed yet. But Clicks and Dis-Chem asked me for a product proposal and I am going to send it this week. Besides that it is going to be puplished in the FMCG Newsletter.

Could you name some agencies who could do the listing for me?

Thanks for your help

----------


## Vincent

> Could you name some agencies who could do the listing for me?


I have a friend who has an agency. I'll ask him if he can assist and what the right why is to get listed. Depending on the product it can be quite difficult. As soon as I've spoken to him I'll PM you.

----------


## Wolf

Thanks Vincent, appreciate it!

----------


## warlen

Hi , are you interested in selling medical items ?? We have managed many years in exporting our products , like ultrasound scanner, spo2 sensor,NIBP cuff and so on . And i am familiar with the procedure of exporting and importing , maybe you can cantact me . 

My information as following :
Ronseda Electronics Co.,Ltd
 Web:www.ronseda.com
Email:arthurzhang@ronseda.com
Msn:arthur_ronseda@hotmail.com 
Yahoo Id :warlen2008@yahoo.com
Skype:warlen123

----------


## Lesley

Hi 
I am importing a skin care range from Australia and am having a huge amount of problems with the Dept of Health.  I am really struggling to get anywhere with these people and to get some kind of working document / guidelines.  Non of our products contain medicine or have any medicinal claims yet I have not been able to import the complete range as the Dept of Health has an "issue" with acne, anti bacterial.  I  have email and faxed copies of the labels - I can only contact two people - who never answer the phone!  Port Health at the Airport are also not able to assist and refer me back to Dept of Health and advise that I need to give them a letter from the Dept to say that I can  import these items.  Their (DOH) website is not really helpful - I have also contacted MCC (Medicine Control Council) but of course my products do not fall into this catagory.  Are you able to assist with a contact or a website where I can get a better understanding of what is required from me to complete this process.

----------


## Dave A

> I  have email and faxed copies of the labels - I can only contact two people - who never answer the phone!


It can take persistence if these are the only two people who can help you - which is entirely possible. 

I know of an entire industry that for about two years was at the mercy of one government employee who was actually doing the work required to keep them licenced and legal. Keeping his morale up so that he was productive (rather than attacking him continuously for not coping with the load) was the only way to get as much as possible done that could be done under the circumstances.

My best suggestion to accelerate the process (if that is possible) is to understand the internal process hurdles that might be involved. For example, if it needs a letter from the Medical Control Council that it is not a medicine, get the letter from the Medicine Control Council for them.

Civil servants can be a difficult lot if you push the wrong buttons. Try not to rant and rave. I've never seen it help yet and in fact it normally gets you pushed to the bottom of the pile. 

Rather, try to understand their problems. I know it sounds back to front, but it tends to work.

----------


## Lesley

Dave

thanks for your response. If I came across as ranting and raving - I need to reconsider my communication skills - you are absolutely right and I have purposefully avoided doing this.  I will admit to being frustrated however.  I was hoping to try and understand the process - hence my request.  I also saw an opportunity to be able to assist in creating something that other people such as myself could use.  I will perserve.  thnx

----------


## Dave A

> If I came across as ranting and raving...


Lesley - you most certainly didn't come across as ranting at all. I just know how frustrating this sort of thing can be so please consider the comment as preventative medicine  :Stick Out Tongue: 

(Maybe I'm the one who needs to work on my communication skills  :Whistling:  )



> I also saw an opportunity to be able to assist in creating something that other people such as myself could use.


Exactly why the site is here and I thank you for helping with that. Let's hope that someone cruises through that can help you too.

----------


## morenobeam

Hi

We are experiencing a similar problem and will appreciate any help or suggestions.

As a small partnership we are not VAT registered as we have not reached the required turnover level yet. We want to import wedding albums produced in Europe and need to apply for an import code, but SARS have advised that they will not issue one unless the business is VAT registered.

Where does that leave us? Any suggestions?

Thanks

Dori and Cormac

----------


## Dave A

Why not just register for VAT?

You are going to have to pay VAT on the imported value, surely. If you are are going to resell to registered VAT vendors, being VAT registered would be more efficient/competitive.

----------


## Proffessor

Hi

We want to import electronic equipment susch a s flash drives and usb hubs from a supplier in China. Currently I'm having trouble finding a reliable import clearance agent can anyone help?

----------


## yuemax

> Hi
> 
> We want to import electronic equipment susch a s flash drives and usb hubs from a supplier in China. Currently I'm having trouble finding a reliable import clearance agent can anyone help?


Hi Proffessor,

What sort of volumes are you looking at? If sufficient volumes, it may be worth you coming out to Shenzhen (Just over the border to HK), and meeting some suppliers.

Unfortunately, this type of product can be very problematic so you need ensure the quality is good.

If smaller amounts, there is a very interesting electronics market in Shenzhen, and you can get some very good deals there...

Try ensure you get FOB Hong Kong as part of your contractual terms.

You might want to check out Alibaba, HKTDC, or Global Sources for suppliers, but BE CAREFUL!

----------


## shani

Hi Proffessor:

I am a Chinese ,but i amnot in electronic equipment field. Just wanna say something 
In China :
1.Most supplier are reliable, because  how to establish a long-term business is crucial to a company . No boss likes to do one business ,and let money gone .Perhaps in the process of cooperation with some unhappy things .If we all do our best to resolve it ,Also can achieve win-win situation.
2.Another part supplier we cann't say they are unbelievable from they are inbeing, sometime they can not hold the measure. such as cost contral ,quality , leadtime......OR  they are not as professional as they say. So the problem is appear.
3.Let's say Cheat , Cheat is most hated. we sell products to customer ,we also want to prevent cheated. but how , what we can do if we are cheated .

so while you earn money, at the same time you should learn how to protect youself ,to prevent being cheated.

Common saying : there is no free lunch. Donot believe very very  low prices (lower than product cost), very very short delivery time(anything need process)

Regards
Shani

----------


## shani

Anything i can do for you ,just contact :

MSN: kahsing9@hotmail.com

----------


## medke

It is good idea do that .
1.the products maybe need SA institution 
2.I think that you should consult your country import department will be know well 




> Hi all,
> 
> I am planing to import a cosmetic product. I want to sell it to chain stores like Clicks.
> 
> This product is already approved by UK medical authorities for general counter sales. 
> 
> Now my questions:
> 
> Must this product be approved by any SA institution as well? If yes, where?
> ...

----------

